# Short notice for WEDS or THURS.



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm headed back to the farm Sat. and it looks like Weds. and Thurs. would be a good day for one last trip before going back the the farm. 
I can fish up to 4 -5 and have all the gear, Boats at Cotton Bayou OB just 1/2 mile from Zekes , Pm me. 
31' pursuit , twin diesels.


----------



## JSMITH (Oct 5, 2007)

*Thursday Trip*

I sent you a message .


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Ok building a trip for Thursday !


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

i will gladly take a spot if there is still one open. i sent you a pm with my cell# thanks


----------

